# Resin or metal garden sheds



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi again,
We are looking to purchase a resin or metal shed approx 10ft x 8ft to house things until we get our garage and storeroom built when we come over to Spain. Is there anywhere near Lorca or Puerto Lumbreras that sell this type of shed. Also would it be more beneficial to bring one over on our removal van if they are more expensive in Spain around £580 with a base here in the UK in resin. Cant seem to find anything on the internet, anyone have any links please? I presume we will not need planning permission as it is not a permanent building?

Thanks yet again x:spit:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Hi again,
> We are looking to purchase a resin or metal shed approx 10ft x 8ft to house things until we get our garage and storeroom built when we come over to Spain. Is there anywhere near Lorca or Puerto Lumbreras that sell this type of shed. Also would it be more beneficial to bring one over on our removal van if they are more expensive in Spain around £580 with a base here in the UK in resin. Cant seem to find anything on the internet, anyone have any links please? I presume we will not need planning permission as it is not a permanent building?
> 
> Thanks yet again x:spit:


I'd bring one over , They do sell them here but you have to hunt around for that size, I've only seen them in leroy merlins in the Nueva Condominia , in Murcia. 
If you are in the Lorca area you'll need permission, as anything over 2m x 2m in concrete requires a 'proyecto', architects project. If it's only temporary I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Hi again,
> We are looking to purchase a resin or metal shed approx 10ft x 8ft to house things until we get our garage and storeroom built when we come over to Spain. Is there anywhere near Lorca or Puerto Lumbreras that sell this type of shed. Also would it be more beneficial to bring one over on our removal van if they are more expensive in Spain around £580 with a base here in the UK in resin. Cant seem to find anything on the internet, anyone have any links please? I presume we will not need planning permission as it is not a permanent building?
> 
> Thanks yet again x:spit:


Leroy Merlin have branches all over Spain and have a good selection:
Casetas - Leroy Merlin - Bricolaje, construcción, decoración, jardín

I would go for resin rather than metal because metal gets too hot to touch in summer.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I'd bring one over , They do sell them here but you have to hunt around for that size, I've only seen them in leroy merlins in the Nueva Condominia , in Murcia.
> If you are in the Lorca area you'll need permission, as anything over 2m x 2m in concrete requires a 'proyecto', architects project. If it's only temporary I wouldn't worry.



Thanks again Gus, you are a mine of information. There will be no concrete base just a metal foundation and a plastic resin shed so i don't think we will need permission?
Do Leroy Merlins have a website?
Looks like the temperature is dropping quickly there, you are only 5 degrees warmer than us here in chilly UK.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Leroy Merlin have branches all over Spain and have a good selection:
> Casetas - Leroy Merlin - Bricolaje, construcción, decoración, jardín
> 
> I would go for resin rather than metal because metal gets too hot to touch in summer.


Many thanks for that did think about the heat!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, bit of cloud today, but supposed to be back to sun tomorrow !


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, bit of cloud today, but supposed to be back to sun tomorrow !


They only do a 6x8 in wood effect Gus and i want an 8 x 10 anywhere else i could try please?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> They only do a 6x8 in wood effect Gus and i want an 8 x 10 anywhere else i could try please?


To be honest that's the 1st one I've ever seen here in wood effect resin. Normally they are all in two -tone grey. That 10x8 above is twice the price of the wood effect one ! It would be the other way round in the UK, surely ?


----------

